# Can I do this (Should I do this?)



## Swimming Upstream (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey everyone, I am thinking about adding my betta to my tank. I currently have a 20G, with 4 Cardinal/Neon tetras, 3 glass bloodfin tetras 3 rasboras and 2 oto-somethings..... Will there by a fish bloodbath if i add the betta. i know space is a consideration. Tank is established (about 1 year and all fish have been in since day 1- no new additions)


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Fill in the compatibility in #2 on here http://www.tropicalfishandaquariums.com/Compatibility/index.php
I would be concerned also if the betta would be able to get enough food. They are not the faster eaters.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

I agree with Calmer, tetras, even the small ones are pretty voracious eaters especially compared to a Betta. I kept a betta with 6 white clouds and he did well but he ate floating pellets they could/would not. Tetras, IME will eat all the flake, run off with the hard pellets and gum them until they soften up.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Get a gourami instead - plenty of pretty ones that will fare much better with the fast swimmers.


----------



## shanexu (Jul 3, 2009)

i used to keep my betta with zebra danios. at first he had problems getting food but later on i started hand feeding him. wet your fingertips a tiny bit and stick a pellet on it. hold it a few mm above water level. your betta will leap for it and get what it wants to eat =)


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

shanexu said:


> i used to keep my betta with zebra danios. at first he had problems getting food but later on i started hand feeding him. wet your fingertips a tiny bit and stick a pellet on it. hold it a few mm above water level. your betta will leap for it and get what it wants to eat =)


LOL too much time on your hands LOL


----------

